# M2D Clothing/Duck Calls



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

XL Coat
Pants 32-36 waist 36 length
XL long sleeve shirt
XL short sleeve shirt
Face mask
$40 

Buck Gardner Baby Buck Cocobolo wood double reed $15
Buck Gardner Tall Timber Cocobolo wood single reed $15


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

pics?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here you go!


----------

